# What donor offspring would like others considering DC to know...



## solomum (Apr 17, 2012)

Recent research from the Donor Sibling Registry in the US entitled, 'What would you like other people considering using donor gametes or donated embryos to know that you have learned?'

The comments come from a survey of over three hundred donor conceived people (recruited via the DSR).

Interesting for those considering whether to choose anon/non anon or whether to tell/not tell.

https://www.donorsiblingregistry.com/sites/default/files/files/305%20Advice%20from%20Offspring(1).pdf

/links


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

Interesting, thanks for sharing


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

wow really interesting! x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

wow that's an amazing read. really thought-provoking.


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Interesting how so many suggested adoption rather than use of donor gametes. A very wide range of opinions, a bit like real life really !!


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

The comments dont all seem to come from donor-conceived folks, is this right??


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Very interesting, thank you for sharing.


----------



## solomum (Apr 17, 2012)

They are all the comments of donor conceived people.


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Interesting read. It has helped reconfirm certain decisions  we took were the right ones, even though it makes our journey more difficult. 
I have also thought about adoption, as i also wondered about "making" new babies when so many kids need a home, but where we luve the procedure is so complex and long it takes at least 8-10 years! And if otgers are free to "make" as many kids as they want (huh aving kids is the norm), why should we not do so.
Most important msg: think long and hard about it all (and consequences!) And live accordingly.


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

interesting, thanks for sharing x


----------

